# MACEDONIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

Skopje Boris Trajkovski Arena (10,000)






































































































*This Stadium Host 2008 EHF European Women's Handball Championship*


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice arena.Sport's capacity is 10,000?


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

likasz said:


> Very nice arena.Sport's capacity is 10,000?


Yep^^


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a sweet arena. Reminiscent of an old-school basketball fieldhouse with the arched roof and windows allowing natural sunlight into the building.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

:nuts: Probably undertaken by the same construction company??


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^^
Maybe:nuts:


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

http://www.ehf-euro.com/mkd2008/hosting-nation/venues/boris-trajkovski.html

Here says it has a capacity of 10.000 for music concerts, 6.000 fixed seats for handball matches, plus 2.000 seats for basketball (?)


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> http://www.ehf-euro.com/mkd2008/hosting-nation/venues/boris-trajkovski.html
> 
> Here says it has a capacity of 10.000 for music concerts, 6.000 fixed seats for handball matches, plus 2.000 seats for basketball (?)


:dunno:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

So capacity is just 8k?

likasz 
I made fault.
Instead of quoting your message i edited it. So i have to delte it.
Can you maybe post it again.
I am really soory


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Sercan, be prepared! My lawyer is already working on this case.

I have wrote that "we" can (we can nothing you Sercan have a power) connect the thread about a new stadium in Skopje with this one about indoor arena in one thread.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

ReiAyanami said:


> :nuts: Probably undertaken by the same construction company??


Copying history, then stadia, what's next???:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^Please somataki, don't do this......


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

ReiAyanami said:


> ^^Please somataki, don't do this......


yess don't do this


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

A fantastic looking little stadium. I've been following its progress for the past couple of years now and it's great to see it finally completed.


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

capacity is definitely ~8k. They slightly expanded it recently with some more telescopic seats but I don't think it made any significant change. 

It's main flaw is that is has 3 stands. Otherwise it's a nice arena I can say having been in it. 

There should be an older thread about the arena in this section but I couldn't find it. There were more pictures there especially ones of the construction progress. Maybe some of the mods can help find it or tell us what happened to it?

I don't see a reason for merging this thread with the Skopje stadium one. Completely different projects in different parts of the city. 

The project is around 10 years old. I doubt it has anything to do with the Athenian one. The construction company was local one. Construction was finished exactly one year ago. 

@somataki get a life


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

Skopje City Stadium is Under Consstruction....


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

New Trainng Ground Complex From UEFA











Uefa Pays 3 mil € For This Ground And 1 Mil € For Skopje city Stadium...... The Ground Will Finisn 2010


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Is Skopje City stadium new or renovation of the existing stadium? It looks great. Nice slope and curved stands. Will there be an athletic track? What will be the capacity when completed?


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

smokiboy said:


> Is Skopje City stadium new or renovation of the existing stadium? It looks great. Nice slope and curved stands. Will there be an athletic track? What will be the capacity when completed?


Its renovation of the existing Stadium which will have approximately 35.000:cheers: but for athletic track im not sure but i think will have


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Philip 2 Arena with blue track*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sport center "Jane Sandanski" in Skopje u/c. 










the construction works


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Update on the sport center Jane Sandanski in Skopje. The photos are from May 31.

DSC03792 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03794 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03795 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03796 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03797 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03798 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03799 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, the National Football Arena in Skopje is in process of getting new facade. This is the east part of the stadium with the finished facade, and the works on the west part will start soon.










photo by martind


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Update on the sport center Jane Sandanski in Skopje. The photos are from 6th of June. This is the back part of the sport center.




























Photos by me.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Today was opened for use the sport center "Jane Sandanski" in Skopje. Along with the sport center a hotel was built - hotel Russia. The sport center has a hall with capacity of 5,000 spectators, and a smaller one with capacity of 1,000. In the sport center there is a gym, rooms for Pilates and aerobic, cafe bar etc.










photo by mkd.mk





































photos by sportmedia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The smaller hall










photos by sportmedia.mk


----------



## jyvation (Aug 6, 2014)

*New multipurpose sport hall "Jane Sandanski" in municipality Aerodrom in Skopje.The capacity is 6.500 spectators.The complex also includes hotel "Russia" with 61 rooms and apartments.*


----------



## jyvation (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## jyvation (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## jyvation (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## xstratus (Dec 9, 2012)

Accordance with the international agreements of the UN country officially legaite FYROM, no country makedonia or people !!!
* Name is rightfully belongs s Greece !!!
Please Moderator correct this section!


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice progress. Are there any plans for building indoor athletics hall or similar in Macedonia?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

xstratus said:


> Accordance with the international agreements of the UN country officially legaite FYROM, no country makedonia or people !!!
> * Name is rightfully belongs s Greece !!!
> Please Moderator correct this section!


Dude, keep calm and don't pollute this thread with politics and nationalism...



dande said:


> Nice progress. Are there any plans for building indoor athletics hall or similar in Macedonia?


There are plans, but there is no money. This indoor sport center was built by a private investor that owns one of the clubs that are going to play in the hall (there are three clubs that will play in the hall - the man and the woman handball teams of Vardar, and the basketball team of MZT). I hope some of the bigger cities in Macedonia will have something similar in near future.


----------



## jyvation (Aug 6, 2014)

dande said:


> Nice progress. Are there any plans for building indoor athletics hall or similar in Macedonia?


Good question dande.Athletics is not a popular sport in Macedonia.We only have athletic tracks but outdoor on 3 stadiums.But I think those complexes are built only when there are world indoor championships.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

jyvation said:


> Good question dande.Athletics is not a popular sport in Macedonia.We only have athletic tracks but outdoor on 3 stadiums.But I think those complexes are built only when there are world indoor championships.




There is always the money issue of course but those halls can be multi-use, sports, trade fairs etc. As long as you use it for winter training and not international competition you can pretty much put the track in the old factory that is big enough.


----------



## I17 (Nov 29, 2014)

xstratus said:


> Accordance with the international agreements of the UN country officially legaite FYROM, no country makedonia or people !!!
> * Name is rightfully belongs s Greece !!!
> Please Moderator correct this section!


If i were you Greeks wouldn't bother me more than not to go bankrupt, and you do not miss the workplace instead of worry about locking the MACEDONIA.


----------



## I17 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesterday the UEFA has officially announced that it will be Skopje to host the UEFA SUPER CUP 2017 at the Philip II Arena.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ Yes, I've published the news in English language on the thread about the stadium (Philip II Arena) on SSC.


----------

